
What do our customers think of us? - troydavis
https://dryeyeshop.com/blogs/news/what-do-our-customers-think-of-us
======
troydavis
A unique view of what customers think online retailers control and how they
phrase it. I’ve never seen a retailer publish all unedited comments sent by
customers - good and bad.

